

Yahoo CEO will get no severance but keeps $7 million of cash - valentin
http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/14/technology/yahoo-ceo-no-severance/index.htm

======
PythonDeveloper
Where's the news about the idiot VP of HR, the one who didn't vet him
properly, being fired? Yahoo! is a doomed company, much like AOL was.

